# Progynova question



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi ladies

im on day 11 of 6mg of progynova for medicated FET and feel like AF is about to show! Had scan yesterday and lining is at 7.5mm so transfer is scheduled for next tuesday but i'm worried period will come before then - i mentioned cramps to consultant and she told me that it could be because of increased blood flow to uterus but i am still worried

Has anyone else ever experienced cramps using progynova?

Thanks

Helen x


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Helen

I had exactly the same issue but on a fresh cycle. I was convinced my AF was going to show the day before my blastocyst transfer. I had the exact symptoms that AF was on it's way eg cramping, jelly legs ( a sure sign that AF is due any minute). However it didn't until after my OTD date.

I still am not sure why this happened. I mentioned it to my consultant but she wasn't concerned

All the best
SarSim cx


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Progynova does cause abdominal cramping as well.as a whole range of other side affects. Dont worry im sure it wont turn up. x


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you both  

I'm just so paranoid that something is going to go wrong!  Start on prontogest injections tomorrow for immune issues and stressing over if ive got the right gauge needles for that - just a born worrier lol  

SarSim - jelly legs as well is always a sign AF's coming for me as well

Hayley33 - good luck for OTD 

Helen xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

boopster i too am having transfer on Tuesday and am on progynova. I feel exactly the same, full and crampy. The clinic told me its very normal and mearly the lining growing as thats essentially what happens in the build up to a period! Just need 2 BFPs now to keep that lining exactly where it is!


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Helen

I'm a born worrier too!!
I'm due to have FET and like you I'm having immune medication ie LIT, steroids, gestone, ivig
All the best
SarSim aka worlds worst worrier xx


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Karen good luck for transfer tomorrow - hope everything goes well and you get your BFP    I think it could be all over for me - started spotting this morning, have to phone clinic if it turns into AF  

SarSim - i hope your cycle is a sucess as well, good luck with the immunes  

Loads of   to everyone

Helen (aka another of the worlds worst worriers) xxx


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Helen

I'm sorry to hear your news. Am keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be ok and you can go ahead with transfer as planned.

Sending you lots of positive vibes 

Xxxx


----------

